# I am back... after almost two months!



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't know if you guys remember me, but my son had anacephaly. It was in May that I come on here so uspet and begging for a cure for him. I thought I share what happened.

My husband, two year old daughter and I went to the doctor for our ultrasound to find the sex of our second child at five months. We were so excited! We walked out that day finding out that our son had a birth defect where his spine did not zip on the top of his head and therefore does not have a brain. It was the hardest day in my life. The doctors told us that our son is like a vegetable inside me. His every kick and movement were relfexes. I don't believe that, I know it is true, but my son kicked so much inside me, more than my daughter and he kicked HARD! I loved it. I cherish every moment with him even when finding out about his birth defect. The doctors were concerned that I could have health problems with him the longer I carry him. We took a week vacation and get away from everyone and focus on us, our son, and daughter. Two weeks later, we made our decision. It was the hardest decision my husband and I ever made. We dont believe in abortion. We knew that once he comes out, he may not survive the labor and/or have little moments and die. So we, with God's blessing, decided to induce him. I went in the hospital on May 16th, started cytotec-they assured me that it was the lowest dosage-therefore would not harm me or the baby. They inserted this drug in me every six hours. My contractions did not come til the 18th, but it would go and come, very little. During this time, the nurses were wonderful, I was able to pick out a quilt, hat, and even tiny boots for my son to dress him when he came. Then my doctor wanted to speed it up, started the med. every four hours starting at 9pm that night of the 18th. Within four hours, I was having contractions, HARD! They put it in one more time. Then the next morning, the 19th of May, my beautiful perfect son, Elijah was born at 8:04am alive! He was 9 ounces and 16 inches long. He was perfect! I was not ready to see his head where it was deformed, so they covered him with a hat and he was the perfect baby. Beautiful hands, feet, arms, and even his little penis! ha! We had him baptized by our pastor that morning and spent time with him. We sang, "Jesus loves the little children" song to him, I kissed his hands, feets, lips, and all over him. I loved every inch of him. And then all the sudden I felt so sick from all the drugs, that I was going to throw up, so my hsuband took Elijah for me and then I just literally passed out from the exhuastion and drugs. I was only out for about 20 mins and my husband woke me up to tell me that my son passed away. I was so distraught and upset because I wanted to be with him every minute til he was gone. But the nurse checked and said he was gone. So my husband placed him in my arms and I cried, then my husband noticed his heartbeat! He came back!!!! And lived for another hour for his mommy! We truly believe that God gave me that one extra hour to be with him. It was all a miracle! And then when he did go away, it was so peaceful and quietly just like his name-Elijah-in the Bible the man named Elijah, was one of the two people in the bible, that instead of dying here on earth, they were sent straight to heaven, that is what we truly believe, he was "stuck" on earth, he needed to go to heaven to be alive, happy, and see his Heavenly father. It has been two months and I still go through his photo album and his hat. I miss him dearly and no one will ever replace him. He is my son. I am so thankful that he came into my life. I have yet to finish his marker for his grave. I feel like he is not there anymore at the gravesite, it only brings me peace to know he is in a better place-what mother wouldn't want that for their son? Thank you for all the support you guys gave me and answers to my questions as well! If anyone is ever in need to talk with their loss or going through a birth defect, specifially with anacephaly, please dont hestitate to contact me!

-Heather


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Despite how sad your story is, I found it so beautiful and moving too. Thank you for giving us an update. I wish you peace.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

I am so sorry about your experience with your son, Elijah.

He must have been such a miracle that he would come back and you got to spend an extra hour with him.

Mary


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

That was a beautiful story. I'm glad you were able to spend your son's final moments with him.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you for the update. I do remember you and am so glad to know your beautiful son Elijah had such a peaceful passing, and that you were able to be with him when he left.


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

I remember your story, I've been thinking about you. Thank you for the update. I'm so sorry for the loss of your son, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## DuckyTate (Aug 11, 2004)

Elijah was a rich blessing for the whole world and I am so happy that you loved him so completly every moment he was on earth.
I agree with you he went stright to heaven and is safe in the arms of his heavely Father.







: I will always remember your family in my prayers.


----------



## geck_07 (Jun 14, 2006)

to you mama... I am touched by your story. Elijah is very lucky to have a loving mom like you, he truly was a miracle.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

What beautiful memories of your son. Your story was so sweet. I am so sorry for your loss but I am so happy that you were able to enjoy what little time you had with him. Much love to you and your family
















Elijah


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I am so glad you came back and shared with us Mama. I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. The story of Elijah's birth and short life is very beautiful.

ND


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

thanks for sharing Elijahs story with us. It was absolutely beautiful...I remember admiring my daughter the way you did Elijah..didn't it make you feel like you were floatng on could nine? THere were no tears when I was with her...just happeness...everything else didn't matter...the pain didn't come until after her funeral...then I was reminded that she was truly gone...but our babies will always be with us. Bless you and your family!


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your story. It is truly beautiful that you were able to spend one more hour with sweet Elijah.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

This is a really touching story. I wish you heal quickly...


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you for sharing Elijah's story with us. It sounds like it was a beautiful and peaceful time you got to spend with your very special son.








to you in your continued healing

tara


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I am glad your son's life was peaceful.


----------

